# problems with cheap generators



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi, all

I have recently heard of two incidents of persons purchasing a Lidl/Aldi type generator and it caused a malfunction in the main Transformer/charger in their M.H at a cost of €700. The reason I believe is that the current can vary wildly without ant safeguards fitted to the Generator. I have two questions 
1/ Has anyone any experience of such problems.
2/ Can I fit a protector to the generator to prevent damage to the electrical system.

Regards Centrefire


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*cheep genny*

I blew my charger up on my last M/H using an unregulated genny,
It was a honda but I found later it was running too fast and producing too many volts, I gave it away and bought a inverter type, this produces a constant voltage.
Cheers Don


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I bought a cheapo unregulated genny from Makro and blew up my house boiler circuit board and timer clock!! They made quite a bang! Next power cut I will run the gas boiler ( it only needs 3 amps ) from inverter and use genny to charge battery through an old non electronic charger. They are OK for power tools or lighting but death for electronics.


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

I wont be using it again on the M.H. it might be used on a cheap T.V. I have and use it direct instead of through M. H Circuit


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*cheap generators*

i used a wolf generator directly into my 240 inlet on my motorhome, blew up my built in charger. I only wanted 240v to power my telly & 240v sky box. now i run a honda eu10i geny & plug my telly& sky box into the eu10i directly.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

These gennys have a 12 volt charging output so possibly the best thing to do would be to charge your leisure battery direct and not have anything turned on


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Honda EU1.0I*

The Honda EU1.0I has a pure sine wave output - i have used ours to supply power / charge batteries via the main input socket many times without any problems.
cheers


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

I bought one from Aldi a couple of years ago a 650w model by Wolf as someone else said (the make for lots of diffferent suppliers),used it as a stand alone generator so did not hook it up to motorhome it worked ok that way(ok for the hair straigtners but not the dryer)did use the 12v charging facility a couple of time on the car and it was ok but the casing cracked a couple of month ago so now looking for a new one but will go for inverter genny this time
Rob


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Bought a 750W Robin Gennie 15 years ago. It has only been connected to a caravan or Motorhome 4 times in that time. No need for a gennie, will not replace it.
I find that even with just a 13W solar panel I can cope with a 5 night New Year meet on just the leisure battery. And I do use lights, blown air and the TV.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I find that even with just a 13W solar panel I can cope with a 5 night New Year meet on just the leisure battery. And I do use lights, blown air and the TV.

Hi Gerry
Is that a 13w panel or 130w ? 5 days in the winter on a battery is very good, you should hold seminars on battery use, I could certainly do with some pointers.

Charlie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Charlie,
Yes it is a 13W panel on an 85Ah battery. I have just upgraded the panel to 40W and the new van has a 110Ah battery. However I am finding that the new van is not as battery efficient as the old one. I put most of it down to lighter cables and less efficient fittings to keep cost and weight down.
Still managed this new year with the 13W panel.
I use a 10" LCD TV, 12V radio/mp3 player, and normal lights, blower etc. Do not use inverter as I haven't yet found anything that I need in the MH that is not available as 12V or less.


----------

